# Video .mov file is now 0 KB



## jacksonspaz (Jun 2, 2009)

Had to get a new account? haha

So I filmed a .mov video on my Kodak digital camera, it was about 15 minutes long, and was fine when on my camera.
I transferred it onto my computer last week, then today moved it to another folder. But now it's 0 KB and will not play. I don't get any message. It just won't play. I hadn't previewed it upon transfer, so I don't know if it was fine right after transfer or if it happened today.

Is there any way at all I can fix this file? I need it very much.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

i got something you might try may or may not help you out... some cameras save 2 files per video a reference file & the actual video, you may have moved one without the other or the wrong one all together...

check the folder you moved them from for the video again, then search your computer for the name of the file because it usually goes like this (DSE00914.avi (main Video file) DSE00914.ref or . whatever (as the reference file))

if that doesnt work for you try to move that file back to its origional place & see if it will play there, then mess around & try to get your self a back of it from there ( you could convert the format then back that up, or retry moving it again... give this all a shot cant hurt, leme know how you work out there


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It is probably a shortcut. If it is 0 bytes, there is not much you can do since it doesn't even contain any data to retrieve.

Can you copy it from the camera again? Even if it has been deleted from the camera, you can recover it with PhotoRec if it has not been overwritten with new data.


----------



## jacksonspaz (Jun 2, 2009)

Good idea, Duckman, however I had transferred the raw files themselves, rather than an automated transfer, and that was the only copy of the file.

And, Elvandil, it's certainly not a shortcut. How can I acquire this PhotoRec? Also, there have been pictures taken since I deleted everything from the SD card, but I don't know if that would "overwrite" it necessarily.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

heres a link to download photorec ( its called using google ) lol... but its quite alright i sometimes forget its there & do the same thing ... leme know how things work out for you...

you could also try pc data recovery as well though from the sounds of it that wouldnt do much for you anyway heres the link...

http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=1029


----------

